
New Magic Keyboard, Magic Trackpad 2 and Magic Mouse 2 - tbassetto
http://www.apple.com/shop/mac/mac-accessories
======
disposition2
I wonder if the Magic Mouse 2 feels different, or has anything different other
than an internal battery (which to me is a drawback...right now I just use my
own rechargeables that I can easily replace and continue using my mouse
without having it plugged in to anything). As for the dimensions...it sounds
like it is smaller...also a negative as it MM1 feels on the small side IMHO.
But the 'features' in MM2 look to be the same as MM1...just a more expensive
refresh.

~~~
alexbilbie
The extra $10 for the magic mouse (and I believe the keyboard too) does get
you a lightening cable thrown in the box too

